# EOI 489 Southern Inland



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello !

I applied for EOI State Sponsorship 489 Southern Inland and have received a mail from the Department for INVITATION for FULL APPLICATION, does this mean, that my EOI has been approved, or does this mean that my EOI Application has entered the pool and still needs to be selected.

And few queries on Applying for the Full Application:

a. Signed Certified Copy.
Ans: Should the required documents, be Self Signed Certified Copies or should I get the documents Attested and Certified by a notary public. 

b. Employment References outlining position/ duties.
Ans: Should I send and submit Original Copies or Certified and Attested photostat copies of the documents will be sufficient. 

c. Certified Copies of Educational Qualifications and Academic Transcript.
Ans: Would I be required to send and submit all the educational qualifications including O Levels and A Levels or should educational qualifications of bachelors degree suffice. 

d. Full Resume'.
Ans: Do I need to send and submit the complete Resume' or Resume' for the Occupation and the period nominated.

Can I please request for the opinion.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

You mean South Australia?

Cheers


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You mean South Australia?
> 
> Cheers


No, Southern Inland NSW


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

can I please request for some opinion.

Thanks


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi! Did you get the answers? 
Did you have to send the original papers to their Postcode or by email though?


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Hi! Did you get the answers?
> Did you have to send the original papers to their Postcode or by email though?


Hi ! 

I had sent them Certified Coloured Copies of all the Documents on their Postal Address.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

amanlucky said:


> Hi !
> 
> I had sent them Certified Coloured Copies of all the Documents on their Postal Address.


Hum, You know what I hold some documents digitally only, mainly those certified by NAATI from Australia. 
Can I print out and send to their Postal Address? Did you do something similar?


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Hum, You know what I hold some documents digitally only, mainly those certified by NAATI from Australia.
> Can I print out and send to their Postal Address? Did you do something similar?


Print Signed certified copy of your English language test results, Signed certified copy of Passport bio page (for all people included in the application), Signed certified copy of your Skills Assessment, Your DIBP SkillSelect lodgement printout with responses and showing EOI number, Payment of $770 ( inc GST) no GST payable if applicant is offshore. ($700) if off shore at the time of application. ( if paying by credit card a 1.5% fee will apply), FULL up to date Resume, Employment References outlining position/duties, Certified copies of educational qualifications and academic transcripts and Filled & Signed 956 Form if using an Agent, and send them to the Skilled Migration Officer at RDA Southern Inland with Filled RDA-Southern Inland Form R and Commitment Letter, through Courier / Post to RCB Manager, RDA Southern Inland, PO Box 775, GOULBURN NSW 2580 AUSTRALIA.

All the Best !


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Look at what they said:
"Each EOI is assessed on its own merits, Sponsorship is offered on a case by case basis. The decision to not offer sponsorship is made on the EOI submission and information contained within. Requirement of minimum 12 months of experience in Nominated Occupation* in Australia *has not been demonstrated.
"


It was not mentioned in the RDA website.
You might be eligible to apply for this visa if invited. You must also have:
◾been nominated by an Australian State or Territory government agency (RDASI is a certifying body) or sponsored by an eligible relative living in a designated area
◾nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupations list
◾a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
◾not yet turned 45 years of age
◾achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
◾at least competent English.

Regional Migration - RDA Southern Inland


----------



## orchyd (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi! I’m new here, may i ask a format for the employment references with duty/position? Is it the same as employment certificate? Im quite confused. Thank you!


----------



## orchyd (Mar 1, 2018)

amanlucky said:


> mrIgor said:
> 
> 
> > Hum, You know what I hold some documents digitally only, mainly those certified by NAATI from Australia.
> ...


Hi for the transcript and academic records, does that only pertain to the primary applicant or all the applicants included? Thanks☺


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

I just filled Pre Eoi for southern inland as fitter general. Pls does anybody have an idea of when they might likely get back to me for second stage application. Yes they put 6 weeks but someone got invitation in 11days. Please is 11days always the case or 6 weeks


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

Adeyemy1980 said:


> I just filled Pre Eoi for southern inland as fitter general. Pls does anybody have an idea of when they might likely get back to me for second stage application. Yes they put 6 weeks but someone got invitation in 11days. Please is 11days always the case or 6 weeks


Hello Adeyemy1980, did you receive the invitation for the stage 2? 
My case is that when I submitted the web showing "Please note that expressions of interests can take up to 2 weeks to process and for you to receive an email regarding its outcome."
But in the email it shows 6 weeks, do you have any advice for me?
Thanks


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes I got invitation for stage 2


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

Adeyemy1980 said:


> Yes I got invitation for stage 2


Congratulation! How long you had been waited to have the ITA, thanks. I have waited 3weeks.


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

Is yours also southern inland? I have been waiting now for 3weeks but they just processed the stage 2 fee of $770 two days ago. So I think either today or next week my ITA will come out by his grace.


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

Adeyemy1980 said:


> Is yours also southern inland? I have been waiting now for 3weeks but they just processed the stage 2 fee of $770 two days ago. So I think either today or next week my ITA will come out by his grace.


Yes, I have submitted almost 4wks but did not receive the email for the second stage. what your skill now? It seems I was rejected .


----------



## hungle95 (Dec 21, 2018)

alexlee said:


> Yes, I have submitted almost 4wks but did not receive the email for the second stage. what your skill now? It seems I was rejected .


We have a group chat for those who applied for SI nomination. Feel free to join us!

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pls add me on SOuthern Inland group chat. My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator. * 

My occupation is fitter general and I got my ITA in 19days


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pls post southern inland WhatsApp group Link


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Adeyemy1980 said:


> Pls post southern inland WhatsApp group Link


Posting ANY social media links would be a breach of the Forum Rules. Use the PM system.


----------



## anibina (Dec 24, 2018)

I have applied 06th july2019 for stage -1 but still i didnt get any response for stage-2 process for paying 770 $. only i got one email that RDA has received the EOI stage-1 and said it will take further 6 weeks to process next that means for applying stage 2 and pay the 770 to take 6 weeks or what? pls clarify anyone and help me


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

6 weeks is their normal official time of processing application but it normally takes less than 8business working days before they get back to applicant cos mine was 7days when I got stage 2 and even my ITA after stage 2 was less than One month. Relax it will get to your turn. 
What’s your occupation? Mine is fitter


----------



## anibina (Dec 24, 2018)

*anibina*



Adeyemy1980 said:


> 6 weeks is their normal official time of processing application but it normally takes less than 8business working days before they get back to applicant cos mine was 7days when I got stage 2 and even my ITA after stage 2 was less than One month. Relax it will get to your turn.
> What’s your occupation? Mine is fitter


mine is Electrical engineer.


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

is it necessary to have experience in australia to submit an EOI for southern inland???


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

You don’t have to have Australian experience before applying


----------



## Adeyemy1980 (Jun 12, 2019)

I just got my grant and will be to southern inland by March ending. Please does anyone know anybody who can help in terms of accommodation. Kindly let me know


----------

